# I just fell in love with redmax



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I picked up a newer Redmax HB250 blower on ebay for cheap, figured id see what they were all about. It was run on regular gas one time and the engine seized up. Only about 25 hours on it. Engine freed up with some oil, but didn't have enough compression to run.. I was able to hone out the cylinder and reuse it then I went to enter in the part numbers online to get prices and a piston and rings... I almost fell out of my seat, $5.70 for pistion, $1.96 per ring, and $1.06 for the head gasket... Thats like the cost of a tune up kit for my Echo!!


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

how did you hone the cyl? i've often wondered if it could be done. what type & size hone did you use?
does it smooth out the port edges? if so did that make any noticable running differences?
Thanks, --Lucky


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I used a Master Cylinder Bore Brake hone, it has about a 1-2" span and can be picked up at any major auto parts store. It can only be used if the scoring isn't that deep and there is no physical damage to the cylinder. I soaked the entire cylinder in motor oil and used a variable speed drill on the hone. Came out nice, smoothed out the ports.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

i'm looking online at hones, 
did you use a round ball type flex hone, 









or a 3 stone?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The one with the balls is always what was recommended to me at service schools for two cycle engines with ported cylinders. However honing was only recommended for cast or steel sleeved cylinders. It was never recommended for use on chrome plated cylinders, which is what I suspect most all small hand held equipment have today. I am not sure about this particular Redmax unit.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

that makes sense, you breach the chrome plating & it chips up. not a good cyl surface.

thanks very much for the info!

--Lucky


----------

